# EMBRACE THE FERRET



## Woozle (Dec 6, 2022)

I have a pet/companion ferret named Spinel.

Ferrets often get intestinal obstructions so I have ferret laxative on hand at all times.

Question: my fursona is a ferret called Shit Weasel, so should I embrace the spirit of the ferret and eat an entire tube of ferret laxative?

This means a lot to me.

Answer honestly.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 7, 2022)

Eating horse dewormer does NOT prevent COVID lol


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 7, 2022)

Woozle said:


> I have a pet/companion ferret named Spinel.
> 
> Ferrets often get intestinal obstructions so I have ferret laxative on hand at all times.
> 
> ...


are we talking IRL or as your sona... IRL prolly not... these things are made for actual animals... as a sona do whatever


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 7, 2022)

)8< Tsk tsk you know if you bring food, you need to be able to share with the class. 

(But for reals it's not a good idea I hope it's not too late to say 'plz dont')<XD


----------

